# Golden Retriever vs. Yellow Lab?



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm just throwing this out there because I don't know much at all about yellow labs, and my neighbor who fell madly in love with my Golden, Dakota, is thinking about getting a Lab because of Dakota. He recently had some bad luck with a dog he got from our local shelter. Long story short, the dog bit him pretty bad, 22 stitches. He just loves Dakota, he can't believe how gentle and smart he is (8 months old now). I've been talking alot to him about the Golden Ret. breed, and perhaps he should look into getting one. He is about 60 yrs. old and lives alone and before the last dog from the shelter he had a mixed breed that he loved and cherished for many years. This morning he told me that he looked into the Goldens, but they are a bit too expensive for him. He said he could get a Lab for less money. I really don't know how true that is because I've always thought Labs cost about the same. Well, my thoughts are not so much the money, but the dog itself. Are Labs like Goldens? Temperment? Human like? I thought Labs were even more hyper than Goldens. This man is looking for a dog like Dakota. Will he find that in a Lab? I would like to help him with this.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope, labs are coming a dime a dozen pretty much now. You can pick up a nice lab for less money then a golden simply because there are so many of them being bred, of course time of year may play a part in this. If you were too put a lab next too a golden both coming from responsible breeders that are well bred, you will get the lab at a less price.

Temperment wise, a well bred lab is sopposed to have a good temperment. 

By the way, Goldens are not hyper! Goldens should not be hyper, they should be "Active". That is what the breed standard says.

He may find what he is looking for in a lab, but my personal opinion is nothing comes close too a Golden Retriever! They are just the best of dogs.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We got our golden, Tabitha, from a joint golden - Lab rescue. They told us that the goldens remind them of Labs, only much calmer.
Yikes! 
I can't speak to Labs, as never having had one in my life - I like them - but we have had 3 goldens and they sure are special. Perhaps your neighbor would consider an older dog (golden or Lab) from a rescue? Not so much money and no puppy problems.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

If your neighbor loves goldens so much, why doesn't he consider adopting one from a rescue group? He could find one to match his personality and activity level--maybe an older or senior golden, who wouldn't require as much exercise and supervision as a puppy or younger golden.

I imagine that after his experience with the shelter dog, he is leery of getting a rescue dog. I felt the same way, as my son was bitten by a dog we tried to rescue from a shelter. But from what I have read on rescue sites and at this forum, I think a well-cared-for dog from a breed-specific resuce group is a whole different story. They have been well taken care of, with any health problems treated, as well as spayed/neutered. And their personalities are evaluated and matched to potential owners. I love Woody and wouldn't trade him for anything, but looking back, I regret not rescuing a golden. I have read that the love they give is very special--somehow, they know they have been saved.

Good luck, I hope your neighbor finds the perfect dog soon.

I am editing this to add that what I have read about labs says they are quite a bit more active than goldens. Older labs can be mellow, but if you get a puppy, the first couple years can be pretty trying.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've grown up with the plan of one day having a Golden Retriever and a yellow Lab. That was just my childhood plan. It's always been my understanding that Labs are very similar to Goldens in temperment, etc. If I were unable to get a Golden, a Lab would've been my second choice....and I'm sure the cost would've been part of that decision.

I would definitely have him look into rescues... Our local rescues often have puppies available, too. But if he can't get a Golden, I don't think he could go wrong with a Lab as his second choice.

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I tthink a golden rescue is a great idea, expecially a golden that is a couple of years old. Or if he wants a lab, go that way with a lab.


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I suggested the golden rescue to him, but yeah, the shelter dog experience has him a bit shook. He seems determined to get a puppy. I think I'll do some golden rescue research for him!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

If he can't decide between a Lab or a Golden, maybe he should opt for a mix. It's called: Golden Lab
This is how they look:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

yellow labs are just like black labs..just a different color.. you will find as much difference within the breeds as you do between them... my son and a friend of mine have lab littermates... my friends is really laid back while my sons' is ..shall we say...active.. 
I know highly energetic goldens and i know laid back ones... both my goldens fall in the first category, but then they are field goldens.. 
if you are looking for a laid back dog, look for laid back parents..lab or golden..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PoconoPup said:


> He seems determined to get a puppy.


I've seen several puppies on the rescue sites....so make sure he looks there....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Labs can be wonderful dogs but he needs to know that like goldens there are different strains around. They vary from small wide dogs to behemoths that more closely resemble great danes. (Give him a copy of "Marley and Me" hehe!) My sister does puppy raising for Guiding Eyes for the Blind so I have met oodles of labs and have seen the vast difference in thier sizes and personalities. And this is within the Guiding Eyes meticulous breeding program where they know exactly the qualities they are looking for. Though my sister has raised some wonderful pups those big guys can take me out at the knees without knowing it and I'm not a senior citizen!!! There is also the issue of the lab shedding. It is hard to believe but it is more work to clean up lab hair than golden hair. Those short stiff hairs lock into clothing and carpet like porcipine quills. Not at all like the Golden tumbleweeds we all have rolling across out living rooms :uhoh: 

So I think the best you can do is inform him of what he needs to look for in a lab or find him a good deal on a wonderful golden


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Tumbleweeds!! Ah Ha!! Now I have a name for them! Thanks!


----------



## reality1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Joe said:


> If he can't decide between a Lab or a Golden, maybe he should opt for a mix. It's called: Golden Lab
> This is how they look:



I couldn't agree more.

We have a Golden Lab puppy that we'll pick up next Thursday....he was born Dec 22

I got my first one when I was 10.....Awesome Dog

Jim


----------

